
What can Uber teach us about the gender pay gap? - throwaway287391
http://freakonomics.com/podcast/what-can-uber-teach-us-about-the-gender-pay-gap/
======
djsumdog
I think this paper is one of the best cases of evidence against the myth of
the gender pay gap.

The Confidence Gap, a piece in Salon, bought up the idea that confidence
affects the wages we ask for, and how women are often less confident in their
fields (and they have a greater burden of appearing to have confidence without
too much, i.e. appearing _bitchy_ .. oddly enough a bigger issue with female
focus groups).

But there are other large factors. Women tend to take jobs they are more
fulfilled in, even if they know they'll earn less. We see more female teachers
and nurses and fewer female oil rig workers.

Even in really progressive societies, I still think there is a subconscious
believe that men should be able to provide for the family. This is changing in
some areas; the west coast and startup culture cities you'll see this more.
But in general, it's the Office Space and Dilbert word: men are more likely to
take unfulfilling office work to earn the cash. Why aren't there more women in
tech? Maybe they see men miserable with their jobs, both in person and in pop
culture.

This study goes to show the income gap may have more to do with personal
choices than anything else.

